# Purebred GSD?



## Omkhraim (Dec 2, 2020)

So recently i have got my perfect puppy from a breeder, he is really smart and amazing! However people have been telling me that its not a purebred (not that it would matter but id like to know) because of the "curled tail" it is not always curled but it is most of the time. Can someone help me with this?Screenshot_20201202_224500_com.huawei.himovie.overseas

IMG_20201202_092639


----------



## Omkhraim (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Your pup looks _very _young, but is probably a purebred.

The tail carried curled up over the back like that is called a gay tail. My girl is the same. When she gets excited, it's up over her back. 

2020-4-11 Dogs &amp; Yard DSC_0046 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

When she's calmer, it's usually carried down, but it's still got a curl. 

2020-4-12 Dogs DSC_0188 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Omkhraim (Dec 2, 2020)

View attachment 263563
View attachment 263563
View attachment 263564
View attachment 263565
View attachment 263563
View attachment 263564



LeoRose said:


> Your pup looks _very _young, but is probably a purebred.
> 
> The tail carried curled up over the back like that is called a gay tail. My girl is the same. When she gets excited, it's up over her back.
> 
> ...


Your dog actually look amazing! I like the fluffed up curly tail


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Omkhraim said:


> Your dog actually look amazing! I like the fluffed up curly tail


Not bad for a puppy I thought was probably going to die on me, she was so starved when I found her. You can't see because of her coat, but you could feel pretty much every bone in her body at four months of age. 

April 23. 2012 010 edit by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

And yes, I swear that these photos are of the same dog. GSD can change dramatically over the years.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes. That dog appears to be pure GSD probably show lines. The over the back curled tail is "incorrect" in the breed ring but who really cares? You don't work the tail.. and a "gay" tail is not unsound.


----------



## lobodogo (10 mo ago)

Omkhraim said:


> So recently i have got my perfect puppy from a breeder, he is really smart and amazing! However people have been telling me that its not a purebred (not that it would matter but id like to know) because of the "curled tail" it is not always curled but it is most of the time. Can someone help me with this?Screenshot_20201202_224500_com.huawei.himovie.overseas
> 
> IMG_20201202_092639


Hey I have a puppy with the exact same tail curl. He is also purebred and papered but I am wondering if this will ever correct itself. Can you please post an update pic. Thanks!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is over two years old and the poster hasn't been back to the site in about a long, so I'm closing the thread to further replies. Feel free to start a new thread about your pup, or join any of our current discussions!


----------

